# Uber driver hospitalized with life threatening injuries. Uber driver was able to return fire and hit the teen that shot at him.



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Two teenagers are in custody following an exchange of gunfire Wednesday night in north Minneapolis that left a rideshare driver hospitalized with serious injuries









Rideshare Driver Shot In North Minneapolis; 2 Teenagers Arrested


Two teenagers are in custody following an exchange of gunfire Wednesday night in north Minneapolis that left a rideshare driver hospitalized with serious injuries.




minnesota.cbslocal.com


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

@smithers54


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Idiots should be sent to Ukraine if they want to fight a war.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

June132017 said:


> Idiots should be sent to Ukraine if they want to fight a war.


I know right. Instead of facing a man straight they wanna become killers by surprise shooting a man or a defenseless person. It's why the Uber driver luckily had his firearm in ready fire mode. I do pray they end up working for that Uber drivers pain and suffering and they pay restitution or work at the Jail workhouse to pay the drivers injury restitution. I'd travel to the hospital to wish well for the Uber driver in the patient room but I'm a stranger to him and they may not let me in unless I'm his relative. The Uber driver is in life threatening condition. Previously they also carjacked a fellow Uber driver Somali lady and in neighboring Saint Paul a Somali Uber driver brother was shot many times and left for dead but a Syrian who is used to seeing injured and dying people on the Syrian streets stopped for him and called ambulance 911 for him when other commuters were carelessly passing by him.

The North Minneapolis area is also the same place where a lot of my Somali brothers who were Taxi got killed via surprise headshot from the back from passengers wanting to rob them for their cash as taxis had cash.

Most Somali brothers became truckers now and are conceal carrying. I do Uber part time and soon will go back to conceal carry but I've been staying in goody goody areas that aren't the hood, I live in safe suburbs and drive Uber in suburbs too. Main city Minneapolis scares me.

i got Natufian Ajuuran warrior blood in me and you can bet anyone who is killing me I'll be taking to the Akhira Afterlife with me. I won't go down without self defense and taking them with me.

I got a Somali friend who is a Transit cop and he mentioned the city and Hennepin county are trying to get workers back into downtown by placing cop squad SUV cars at every other corner along Nicollet mall because the protest stuff and anti-cop stuff worried a lot of workers and a lot asked for remote jobs or switched to remote jobs and the downtown businesses and skyway stores/restaurants are suffering because people are scared to come back to downtown to work. 

The company I now do IT in is in downtown Minneapolis and they're half empty, I have to do remote stuff myself as part of my IT job but I work in the office daily. Hennepin county and city of Minneapolis are calling this the downtown improvement project and making downtown way safer.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> I do pray they end up working for that Uber drivers pain and suffering and they pay restitution or work at the Jail workhouse to pay the drivers injury restitution.


They will be out on no bail bond within 48 hours.
It will take two years to get them to trial (we will have forgotten about it by then).
They will take a plea deal for 'Carrying concealed without a permit' and 'Discharging a fire arm in a negligent manner', be sentenced to 90 days county and released in 30.

Now ... guess what will happen to the driver.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> They will be out on no bail bond within 48 hours.
> It will take two years to get them to trial (we will have forgotten about it by then).
> They will take a plea deal for 'Carrying concealed without a permit' and 'Discharging a fire arm in a negligent manner', be sentenced to 90 days county and released in 30.
> 
> Now ... guess what will happen to the driver.


What will happen to the driver? Surely that 17 year old will have to pay restitution. Driver should have his hospital bills and Some settlement money paid from the attackers health insurance company. Shouldn't anyone that harms you have their health insurance pay your health bill?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> What will happen to the driver? Surely that 17 year old will have to pay restitution. Driver should have his hospital bills and Some settlement money paid from the attackers health insurance company. Shouldn't anyone that harms you have their health insurance pay your health bill?


The 17 year old's family will sue the driver, and Uber for shooting his poor, downtrodden and disadvantaged ass. The 17 yr old's family will go on Oprah to decry the racist policies of corporate America that put animals like the driver on the street and Oprah will give them a new mini-van.
Uber will settle the suit in the six figures, and fire and ban the driver.
The 17 yr old's family will get a multi-million dollar judgment against the driver because he couldn't get a decent lawyer so if he ever works again all of it will go towards the judgment.

The driver will run out of health care insurance, and his rehab will stop.
His wife will leave him, his dog will stop minding him, and he will never get food or medicine delivered to him again.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Ozzyoz said:


> What will happen to the driver? Surely that 17 year old will have to pay restitution. Driver should have his hospital bills and Some settlement money paid from the attackers health insurance company. Shouldn't anyone that harms you have their health insurance pay your health bill?


It's Minnesota, otherwise known as "Canada Light." They'll disappear long before then if the government decides to do much of anything, which they won't.


----------



## blssed2bme (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm from Minneapolis but now living in Dallas. Minneapolis, especially the Hiawatha neighborhood near Minnehaha Falls was a good area 10+ years ago before I moved. I hope it still is.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> The 17 year old's family will sue the driver, and Uber for shooting his poor, downtrodden and disadvantaged ass. The 17 yr old's family will go on Oprah to decry the racist policies of corporate America that put animals like the driver on the street and Oprah will give them a new mini-van.
> Uber will settle the suit in the six figures, and fire and ban the driver.
> The 17 yr old's family will get a multi-million dollar judgment against the driver because he couldn't get a decent lawyer so if he ever works again all of it will go towards the judgment.
> 
> ...


Quit hating on Oprah, her show isn't like that. Her show is better than that and doesn't cover stuff like this incident that is clearly self defense on drivers part. Driver had a right to self defense.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

blssed2bme said:


> I'm from Minneapolis but now living in Dallas. Minneapolis, especially the Hiawatha neighborhood near Minnehaha Falls was a good area 10+ years ago before I moved. I hope it still is.


It still is


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Quit hating on Oprah, her show isn't like that. Her show is better than that and doesn't cover stuff like this incident that is clearly self defense on drivers part. Driver had a right to self defense.


He's the assailant.
He assaulted that po black kid.
Driver has no 'rights'.

He needs to be making reparations.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> Two teenagers are in custody following an exchange of gunfire Wednesday night in north Minneapolis that left a rideshare driver hospitalized with serious injuries
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This year I am getting a pistol permit


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> This year I am getting a pistol permit


Who's permission do you need to protect yourself and your family?
What kind of fees and taxes do you need to pay for a piece of paper that allows you to protect yourself?
Do you live in the United States?
You do know that we don't put murderers in jail in this country, right?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Thankfully I live in Florida.

I have a guy who I'm scheduled to testify against who has been locked up awaiting trial without eligibility for bail since September 2019. Florida also has an 85% rule, you have to serve 85% of your sentence to be eligible for release.

He has 4 charges,
a capital charge
A life charge
and 2 more felonies.

But her at least he paid his cab fare...


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Thankfully I live in Florida.
> 
> I have a guy who I'm scheduled to testify against who has been locked up awaiting trial without eligibility for bail since September 2019. Florida also has an 85% rule, you have to serve 85% of your sentence to be eligible for release.
> 
> ...


Why are you testifying against him. What happened?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

IF you lived in Cali ... he would be out on no bail.
Hunting you.
Threatening your family.
And the "law" would take his side.

Best thing to do in Cali, is NOT testify. 
NOT see nuthin.

Or carry illegally and get used to being hunted.
And, if you get caught carrying illegal, or have to use it, getting locked up with all his friends and business associates.

No win.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> IF you lived in Cali ... he would be out on no bail.
> Hunting you.
> Threatening your family.
> And the "law" would take his side.
> ...


Lol @ hunting me. He will be going to Akhira with me if he's killing me.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Ozzyoz said:


> Lol @ hunting me. He will be going to Akhira with me if he's killing me.
> View attachment 652191


You can't even use your super-powers to avoid everything that happened after getting rear-ended. You might as well put a bag on your head and call yourself "The Brown Menace." 

(though I'm glad you and the pimp/hooker combo came away from that uninjured)


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> Why are you testifying against him. What happened?


he called for a ride from a murder scene.

min will be 70 years if convicted maximum is The needle.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> he called for a ride from a murder scene


You witnessed a murder scene? I'm lost in this post sorry


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

No he ordered a ride from a murder scene. And then I picked the alleged murderer up who allegedly used the murder victims card to pay for the ride.

He was identified off comparing the dash camera to mugshots. He has fairly unique facial tats and a long criminal history so identifying him was fairly easy

also he was out on probation when this happened so that got revoked.

currently he’s still serving out the probation term, extra for violation (possession of a fire arm by s felon) so it isn’t counting as time served for the new charges

also no bail… so he’s been in jail almost 3 years now and hasn’t even started getting timed served for the new charges.

Florida don’t play no games, sentencing is going to be harsh considering he was out on probation when this happened.

Wouldnt surprise me if he got the death penalty. Based on what I was reading he’s probobly eligible for the death penalty.


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Two teenagers are in custody following an exchange of gunfire Wednesday night in north Minneapolis that left a rideshare driver hospitalized with serious injuries
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 were all going to need carry n conceal soon


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> What will happen to the driver? Surely that 17 year old will have to pay restitution. Driver should have his hospital bills and Some settlement money paid from the attackers health insurance company. Shouldn't anyone that harms you have their health insurance pay your health bill?


My guess is that they will be charged as an adult but what they're charged with depends on how aggressive the DA is and whether or not the driver dies from his injuries. Regardless, the shooter will most likely do some time. As they say, "Don't do the crime if you can't do the time."


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

REX HAVOC said:


> My guess is that they will be charged as an adult but what they're charged with depends on how aggressive the DA is and whether or not the driver dies from his injuries. Regardless, the shooter will most likely do some time. As they say, "Don't do the crime if you can't do the time."


I did witchcraft crimes here in America but in US it isn't viewed as being real but in Saudi Arabia it's viewed as a crime but you'll do the sword to neck instead of the time.








Saudi Arabia's War on Witchcraft


A special unit of the religious police pursues magical crime aggressively, and the convicted face death sentences.




www.theatlantic.com


----------

